

Linux Distro 3D Benchmarks (TLDR: Chakra fastest, Ubuntu slowest) - SkyMarshal
http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/09/best-linux-distro-for-3d-performance.html

======
tung
The graphs don't start at zero, so the differences are exaggerated, at least
visually.

